
State of Clojure 2018 Results - grzm
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2017/1/31/clojure-2018-results
======
damagednoob
Respondents:

2014 - 1339

2015 - 2445

2016 - 2420

2017 - 2325

2018 - 2325

Has the uptake of Clojure plateaued?

~~~
sannee
The survey might have been setup so that there is a constant amount of
respondents? After some point, you don't really need more.

However, judging by StackOverflow Trends [0], it's even dropping.

[0]
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/trends?tags=clojure](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/trends?tags=clojure)

~~~
FranzFerdiNaN
Purely anecdotal, but as someone learning Clojure I never post to SO. The
slack channel is active enough to get an answer fast and to be honest SO is
not a nice place to ask dumb questions.

